# Custom laser inlays



## Constant Laubscher (Mar 31, 2009)

Longhorn inlay with CA finish - These were made as kits to be assembled by the customer.




 

Greece Flag inlay kit with CA finish.


 

Comments are welcome!


----------



## cinder_ladylocket (Mar 31, 2009)

Ohhhhhhhhhh BABY!!!!  Those are some sweet pens!!!!  WOW!!!


----------



## fiferb (Mar 31, 2009)

Very Nice. Is there a South Carolina flag pen in the future?


----------



## toolcrazy (Mar 31, 2009)

WOW, cool pens.


----------



## devowoodworking (Mar 31, 2009)

Those are awesome, excellent work Constant!:wink:


----------



## Manny (Mar 31, 2009)

Let me kniw when you have a USC kit!!!


----------



## bitshird (Mar 31, 2009)

Nice work Constant.


----------



## Jim15 (Mar 31, 2009)

Constant, a couple more great looking kits.


----------



## igran7 (Mar 31, 2009)

Manny said:


> Let me kniw when you have a USC kit!!!



Ditto!  I'd love to see a USC kit


----------



## stoneman (Mar 31, 2009)

Really nice work. Well done!


----------



## fiferb (Mar 31, 2009)

igran7 said:


> Ditto! I'd love to see a USC kit


 
University of South Carolina? Me, too.:wink::biggrin:


----------



## KiltedGunn (Mar 31, 2009)

Beautiful work, as usual, Constant!

But settle an argument for me...LOML says the longhorn is red...I say its just the lighting and its burnt orange as it should be...which is it please? :biggrin:


----------



## igran7 (Mar 31, 2009)

fiferb said:


> University of South Carolina? Me, too.:wink::biggrin:



Thats funny Bruce.  I was actually refering to a REAL college ;-)


----------



## jedgerton (Mar 31, 2009)

Bruce,

Wouldn't you prefer a nice Clemson pen?  After all, you are right up there in the Tiger's back yard.

John (Go Tigers!)


----------



## thewishman (Mar 31, 2009)

Sweet!!!


----------



## el_d (Mar 31, 2009)

I like the longhorn........ALOT.


----------



## hewunch (Apr 1, 2009)

I second a South Carolina State Flag Pen. Those would be big sellers trust me.



jedgerton said:


> Bruce,
> 
> Wouldn't you prefer a nice Clemson pen?  After all, you are right up there in the Tiger's back yard.
> 
> John (Go Tigers!)



Actually I believe Bruce is ever so slightly closer to USC than The University of South Carolina (aka  Clemson, and for all you sports fans out there it is Clem' son not Clem' sin).

Now I went to Irmo HS which is just mere minutes from Williams Brice and my blood hath runneth orange since birth (and yes, I know I should get that looked at).


----------



## wudnhed (Apr 1, 2009)

Beautiful pens also visited your website, super!


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Apr 1, 2009)

hewunch said:


> I second a South Carolina State Flag Pen. Those would be big sellers trust me.
> 
> 
> I am working on it right now and I shall post a picture later today if it all works out.


----------



## wolftat (Apr 1, 2009)

igran7 said:


> Ditto! I'd love to see a USC kit


 I had no idea that the US Congress was that popular.


----------



## jedgerton (Apr 1, 2009)

Constant,

I'll add a third to that idea for a State of South Carolina pen.  I'm going to go broke buying pen kits from you!

John


----------



## neon007 (Apr 2, 2009)

Great job. They look sweet.


----------



## fiferb (Apr 2, 2009)

Actually, I don't follow any of the college teams. At least not since the University of Tampa quit playing football. Go, Freddie Solomon, Go. I just thought I'd stir the pot a bit.:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## moyehow (Apr 2, 2009)

I'll take a SC state flag, but not a USC of any kind.  How about a GA?


----------



## masl (Apr 2, 2009)

We so need a uk flag pen constant !!


----------



## TowMater (Apr 3, 2009)

Man, I'd love to be able to turn an MU Tigers pen for my daughter for Christmas!

Keep me in mind!!!


----------



## Ligget (Apr 3, 2009)

Beautiful indeed!


----------



## Tanner (Apr 3, 2009)

Very nice looking pens!


----------



## mrburls (Apr 4, 2009)

Great looking Longhorn kit. Are you going to be selling any of those kits? 


Keith "mrburls"


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Apr 4, 2009)

For those who want the SC kit, I am working on it. The problem part is the Palm tree and I have to change it slightly to make it work. I will post soon.


----------



## hunter-27 (Apr 4, 2009)

:rotfl:





wolftat said:


> I had no idea that the US Congress was that popular.


----------



## Sabaharr (Apr 4, 2009)

Hate to be a wet blanket but do you have to get permission to ues a logo like that? If not I would love to get mt hands on about 100 kits for LSU.


----------



## Stick Rounder (Apr 4, 2009)

Constant,
Are you planning to make more of the Texas flag/Longhorn kits?


----------



## 911redneck (Jul 7, 2009)

How much is the longhorn kit?


----------



## johncrane (Jul 7, 2009)

There right up there! very nice work.


----------

